# Need help on S1 sizing...



## CaptainJackSparrow (Jul 3, 2009)

What do you guys suggest for me. I am 5'9" with an inseem of 31. I have riden both the 54 and 56. The 54 feels kind of small, there is a lot of toe overlap, and it rides really fast. The 56 feels a bit slower, no toe overlap, and almost feels a little too big. I feel like a 55 would be the way to go, but that option does not exist. So I am reaching out to you guys.

I will be using the bike for 2 things: cross training for my mtn. biking and triathalons.

Cheers,
CJS

EDIT: Inseem is 31, road the 56 today again and it feels big now. Should I give the 51 a shot?


----------



## EurotrashGLi (Jul 5, 2006)

I would think you'd want to stay with a 54. I'm 5'10 and rode a 56 for a test ride. After that, I took the same roads with a 54 and felt as though I was in more control with the 54. This is just me though and my opinion. I'm not a professional cycling fitter by no means.

Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## repartocorse40 (Feb 23, 2009)

well bike fit is not necessarily conducive to being brand specific...if neither feels good...you might try a different brand...but if not I would go with the smaller than larger...IME its easier to elongate dimensions than shorten them


----------

